

EU parliament vote on EU patent court - ajb
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2012/10/eu-unitary-patent-vote-its-on-again-probably/index.htm

======
sageikosa
Why does the line from 2010 (the book) come to mind when I see these email
addresses?

europarl.europa.eu

"All these worlds are yours, save Europa. Attempt no landing there..."

------
mtgx
This could get absurd very quickly if entire line-ups of products could get
banned from almost a whole continent because of patents like slide to unlock.

~~~
freehunter
Which is why it's important to set the tone early that the court will not be
tolerant of patent abuse.

